# Books for New Pastors



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 11, 2010)

Since I will be entering the Pastoral Ministry here in a couple of months I wanted to put forward a question for others here at the PB. While this is necessarily directed towards the PB Ministers all are welcome to answer.

So the question is if you could go back what would be one book (or 5) that you would or wish you would have read before starting Pastoral Ministry that you found or think are worthwhile and helpful?

Blessings and Thanks!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 11, 2010)

Pastoral Theology by Thomas Murphy, for all its victorian eccentricity.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 11, 2010)

A great little book is Amazon.com: The Art of Pastoring: Ministry Without All the Answers (9780830816699): David Hansen: Books

There is a great deal of practical wisdom within its pages.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for that recommendation, Lawrence. I had forgotten you had recommended that - I just ordered it!

Another good book is:
Amazon.com: A PASTOR'S SKETCHES: Conversations with Anxious Souls Concerning the Way of Salvation (9781599250854): Ichabod Spencer: Books


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh, yes. A Pastor's Sketches is a must. I believe that Solid Ground Books has it at a cheaper price. I may be wrong, however.

Sent from my Garminfone using Tapatalk


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 11, 2010)

Preachers and Preaching by Lloyd-Jones is an annual favorite! 

I have not started, but will with in a week or so, William Still's Work of the Pastor. 

I really loved the Soli Deo Gloria book called Feed My Sheep.


----------



## Andres (Oct 11, 2010)

I have heard very good things about this book.

The Shepherd Leader: Achieving Effective Shepherding in Your Church by Timothy Z. Witmer


----------



## jawyman (Oct 11, 2010)

St Gregory's Pastoral Rules is a very good book for new pastors.


----------



## Don Kistler (Oct 11, 2010)

"The Christian Pastor's Manual," a compilation with chapters by John Brown, Philip Doddridge, John Newton, Abraham Booth, Richard Cecil, Isaac Watts, and several others. A Soli Deo Gloria books.


----------



## JML (Oct 11, 2010)

Don Kistler said:


> "The Christian Pastor's Manual," a compilation with chapters by John Brown, Philip Doddridge, John Newton, Abraham Booth, Richard Cecil, Isaac Watts, and several others. A Soli Deo Gloria books.


 
Isaac Watts? The Isaac Watts?

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

Lots of good books already recommended. I would also recommend "The Christian Ministry" by Charles Bridges. Great book.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 11, 2010)

I know you've read it, but from John Brown's systematic theology the Address to Students of Divinity, and then the Reflections at the end of each doctrinal section, I thought very impressive.


----------



## TomVols (Oct 25, 2010)

Nowhere near Reformed, but _If I Were Starting My Ministry Again_ by John Drescher. Very practical and insightful. A book you can read in about 15 minutes. Do it. Daily. For a month.

Let me quickly add I would not replace one of the others mentioned above, but add this to your reading. Also, if you find yourself in a church in need of "revitalization, " Perhaps "From Embers to a Flame" would be helpful. This book, author, and conference, is a significant part of a D.Min at RTS. Embers to a Flame Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - From Embers to a Flame: How God Can Revitalize Your Church 2nd Edition (Paperback) Reeder, Harry L, III 9781596380714)

Begg's _On Being a Pastor _ is worth a read, also. You will benefit from the works of Jay Adams as well.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2010)

Don Kistler said:


> "The Christian Pastor's Manual," a compilation with chapters by John Brown, Philip Doddridge, John Newton, Abraham Booth, Richard Cecil, Isaac Watts, and several others. A Soli Deo Gloria books.


 
Dr. Kistler,

I was able to find a copy of this at Pittsburgh Theological Seminary's library. Beginning to read it tomorrow. Looks excellent!


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 26, 2010)

Preaching with Spiritual Vigour by Murray Capill


----------

